# the chi poss marine



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

hihihi
i visited my local pet shop today to pick up some rep food and i seen the new fluval chi yes my thoughs where going crazy and im deff gona get one i think the 19l is too small so im going to get the 25l now i want to set it up as a nano reef will some corals and 1-2 small fish maby gobys or a dominate damsile still not decided yet my main worrys are the fountain on the top will the pump not crash in salt water ? and if so could i replace the pump with a saltwater powerhead ? also whats the lighting im guessing leds but will they be good for corals or will they be really weack like the biorbs led light ? also could the salt damage the lighting as its submerged 

thanks in advance for any help :flrt:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Threads like this make me genuinely sad. I can't believe you would even consider keeping a damselfish in such a ridiculously innapropriate tank.

On another forum frequented by some of the UK's most serious and respected fishkeepers someone brought up the Chi and almost everyone agreed it will be OK for snails and shrimps. But marine fish???


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

pls do your reasarch before you start spouting [email protected] people like me shouldnt be allowed to keep fish well as far as i no you dont no me :devil: 
if you had done your reasarch properly you would no that theirs spices of damsile that max out just over an "

blue damsiles max 2"

neon damsiles 2"


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

berry1 said:


> pls do your reasarch before you start spouting [email protected] people like me shouldnt be allowed to keep fish well as far as i no you dont no me :devil:
> if you had done your reasarch properly you would no that theirs spices of damsile that max out just over an "
> 
> blue damsiles max 2"
> ...


Totally agree with Mynki on this one- Just like I don't agree with marine fish in the edge, the chi is the exact same!


----------



## clydethecorn (Feb 18, 2010)

come on people he's asked for advise, if you know then help him dont need to be nasty : victory:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

clydethecorn said:


> come on people he's asked for advise, if you know then help him dont need to be nasty : victory:


The general consensus for salts is ~2 inches per 10 gallons.

25 litres, short of swimming space taken up by lr, sand etc quickly becomes 20 at most- That's just over 4 gallons.

IMO no marine fish should be subjected to this.

I don't feel anyone has been nasty.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

berry1 said:


> pls do your reasarch before you start spouting [email protected] people like me shouldnt be allowed to keep fish well as far as i no you dont no me :devil:
> if you had done your reasarch properly you would no that theirs spices of damsile that max out just over an "
> 
> blue damsiles max 2"
> ...


Berry, I know you keep fish, but you do not have a clue. You are in the true sense of the word (And this is an observation not an insult) deluded.

Your advise is some of the worst I have ever read on the internet. Elsewhere I note that you are recomending someone get a red tail catfish. A species that the vast majority of fishkeepers would like to see removed from the hobby as almost none are given a home that would be deemed acceptable by any caring and compassionate fish keeper.

Write to Fluval, ask the manufactue for their opinion on keeping damsels in a Chi and see what they say.

Also, go on the PFK forum and post the same question there and the Ultimat Reef forum and see what response you get from people who know what they are doing.

P.S I've kept both those species of damsels and many, many more!


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Mynki said:


> Berry, I know you keep fish, but you do not have a clue. You are in the true sense of the word (And this is an observation not an insult) deluded.
> 
> Your advise is some of the worst I have ever read on the internet. Elsewhere I note that you are recomending someone get a red tail catfish. A species that the vast majority of fishkeepers would like to see removed from the hobby as almost none are given a home that would be deemed acceptable by any caring and compassionate fish keeper.
> 
> ...


 

sorry but i take someone telling me i dont have a clue about fish keeping as an insult not a observation 

why dont you try re reading my original post i said i was thinking of adding a goby or maby 1 small damsile i didnt ask what you though about my fish choice i simply asked a few questions about the tank like the lighting and the pump

now the rtc well he was looking for a fish to go into a tank with arrows and fw sharks that will all grow large 
silver arrows can grow 48" +
parron sharks can grow 8ft 

so whats the big woww your crazy for suggesting a red tailed catfish as rtc can get well over 4ft in the wild but in an aquarium more like max 4ft so really he has tank busters so if he wants tank mates he needs other tank busters not neons now whos deluded :bash:

and whats the big thing with rtc yea they grow big but so do many of other fish that people keep so why do yous always make such a fuss about rtc when yous dont even comment about paroon sharks being kept that actually can grow much bigger 

and any way i was just waying up the pros and cons and ive decided on a watchman now im shore their way too big :mf_dribble:

and i am on PFK 

but what really pees me off is that many of yous keep rtc in 200g aquariums but yous go mad about clowns in edges its so hipocritical when all i wanted in the first place was some info on the tank


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

berry1 said:


> but what really pees me off is that many of yous keep rtc in 200g aquariums but yous go mad about clowns in edges its so hipocritical when all i wanted in the first place was some info on the tank


I wasn't aware Mynki had a rtc...


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

berry1 said:


> sorry but i take someone telling me i dont have a clue about fish keeping as an insult not a observation
> 
> why dont you try re reading my original post i said i was thinking of adding a goby or maby 1 small damsile i didnt ask what you though about my fish choice i simply asked a few questions about the tank like the lighting and the pump
> 
> ...


Berry

You don't have a clue about keeping fish ethically, You are deluded about what can be kept healthily and ethically in what. Even though I'm on MFK it's fair to say that you are the worst fishkeeper I've seen offer advice online anywhere. 

Now, it's time to man up...

Write to Fluval for their opinions on a Chi marine tank and post them on here.

Ask the PFK forum what they think about your species selection for a marine Chi.

Do the same on the Ultimate Reef forum.

And then post the responses.

An RTC is a stupid choice for the 99.9% of people who keep them. A paroon shark is also a really bad choice so your excuses are irrelevant. 

I doubt you'll ask the questions on the more respected forums, but will be interesting to see....


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> I wasn't aware Mynki had a rtc...


He doesn't. I don't believe they can be housed properly.

It's one of a number of species I'd love to see dissapear from the hobby for good. I get to see tanks full of 3" RTC's, TSN's and other large fish when I visit wholesalers. It's heartbreaking to see becasue you know that not one of them will be properly looked after. 

I was stopped from taking a pic of a tank full of baby big cats on my mobile phone once by staff at a large importer. What does that tell you???


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Mynki said:


> He doesn't. I don't believe they can be housed properly.
> 
> It's one of a number of species I'd love to see dissapear from the hobby for good. I get to see tanks full of 3" RTC's, TSN's and other large fish when I visit wholesalers. It's heartbreaking to see becasue you know that not one of them will be properly looked after.
> 
> I was stopped from taking a pic of a tank full of baby big cats on my mobile phone once by staff at a large importer. What does that tell you???


I know... you're right they can't!!!

One of my local LFS had a 2' RTC in a 3' tank, poor thing couldn't move. Yet above it they had a tank full of babies:devil::devil:

You shouldn't be able to buy them for £15 or so.

Infact you shouldn't be able to buy them at all! 

I take it there's a good return on them?


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> I know... you're right they can't!!!
> 
> One of my local LFS had a 2' RTC in a 3' tank, poor thing couldn't move. Yet above it they had a tank full of babies:devil::devil:
> 
> ...


Babies cost around £5 or £6 before discounts. So they're easily affordable. You then get kids like Berry condoning their keeping and making out they know what they are talking about which encourages others to buy them. Which is why people like Berry and co should be corrected at every possible opportunity when giving out bad advise which may result in cruelty.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Mynki said:


> Babies cost around £5 or £6 before discounts. So they're easily affordable. You then get kids like Berry condoning their keeping and making out they know what they are talking about which encourages others to buy them. Which is why people like Berry and co should be corrected at every possible opportunity when giving out bad advise which may result in cruelty.


It's silly money for the size they'll get.

Totally agree... certain fish don't belong in domestic situations, and these are deffo in there amongst others!


----------



## blowupcavs (Sep 1, 2007)

it is possiable but i really woundt advice it, problem is you would have massive salt creep, the light is no way near powerfull for corals, you would need lots more equitment for it to be marine and it would look crap and not be worth it really, also to small for fish


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

blowupcavs said:


> it is possiable but i really woundt advice it, problem is you would have massive salt creep, the light is no way near powerfull for corals, you would need lots more equitment for it to be marine and it would look crap and not be worth it really, also to small for fish


sort of agree with this in a way, you can upgrade the lighting and it would run fine. you could probably get away with something likr a court jester or a neon goby but mainly for inverts. but for what they cost you would be better getting a custom nano built up


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Did I just read what I thought I read? Adding a SECOND over-sized fish to a tank that is too small for an ALREADY over-sized fish?

I have to agree w/ Mynki and Hippyhaplos yet again.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, you did. Unfortunately it seems Clydethecorn, Berry1 and Owlbassboy all read the same fishkeeping book.


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah just a shame you keep fish with methods from the old days.......oh must suck to be an old man that cant get with the times. seems you just like to pop at everyone in these threads that doesnt bow down and kiss your feet. its about time your realised theres more than one way to keep fish healthily. so if you have nothing useful to add to the thread then why are you here???? oh yeah to stir trouble.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

owlbassboy said:


> yeah just a shame you keep fish with methods from the old days.......oh must suck to be an old man that cant get with the times. seems you just like to pop at everyone in these threads that doesnt bow down and kiss your feet. its about time your realised theres more than one way to keep fish healthily. so if you have nothing useful to add to the thread then why are you here???? oh yeah to stir trouble.


Methods from the old days? You couldn't be more wrong. But that said, fish need the same amount of space now as they always did in order to swim. Is that so difficult for you to understand?

And as for adding something usefull I've noticed that your posts are usually personal insults. Attack someones opinion but not the person. Now feel free to add some intelligent and usefull info to this thread.

It seems Berry1 has been binned, He was going to write to Fluval and ask them for their opinion on keeping marine fish in a Chi. Why don't you do the same and post their reply. If you have real faith in your own advice that is...


----------



## clydethecorn (Feb 18, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> Personally, I have a 15 inch Channel Catfish in my Cichlid tank and aside from the phenomenal growth rate and me trying to find a bigger tank for it


:whistling2:


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

they make the tank not tell you what to keep in it so why would i email them. also a shame you didnt read my post that well, but you just picked what you wanted to so you could have a fight. i said probably the fish but mainly inverts. just because a fish is in a smaller tank doesnt mean it will have any lesser quality of life than in a bigger tank. anyway this has nothing to do with the topic in hand just you wanting a fight.

think ill stick you on the ignore list......not like you have anything of interest to read.


----------



## clydethecorn (Feb 18, 2010)

owlbassboy said:


> they make the tank not tell you what to keep in it so why would i email them. also a shame you didnt read my post that well, but you just picked what you wanted to so you could have a fight. i said probably the fish but mainly inverts. just because a fish is in a smaller tank doesnt mean it will have any lesser quality of life than in a bigger tank. anyway this has nothing to do with the topic in hand just you wanting a fight.
> 
> think ill stick you on the ignore list......not like you have anything of interest to read.


i make you right mate, think i'll do the same, top class wally is Manki, he reckons he's a chef whos been on telly too. lol


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

clydethecorn said:


> i make you right mate, think i'll do the same, top class wally is Manki, he reckons he's a chef whos been on telly too. lol


 
WTF. I have PM's from you telling me I'm Marco Pierre White. 

Maybe I'll post them. 

I blame the drugs..........


----------



## clydethecorn (Feb 18, 2010)

Mynki said:


> WTF. I have PM's from you telling me I'm Marco Pierre White.
> 
> Maybe I'll post them.
> 
> I blame the drugs..........


pmsl, stop taking them manki, you are now set to ignore so whatever you do now i dont have to see.. bye bye stupid :no1:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

owlbassboy said:


> they make the tank not tell you what to keep in it so why would i email them. also a shame you didnt read my post that well, but you just picked what you wanted to so you could have a fight. i said probably the fish but mainly inverts. just because a fish is in a smaller tank doesnt mean it will have any lesser quality of life than in a bigger tank. anyway this has nothing to do with the topic in hand just you wanting a fight.
> 
> think ill stick you on the ignore list......not like you have anything of interest to read.


Nah, I only fight men...

But you're not very bright in you don't see the relevance. The designers at Fluval do know a thing or two about fishkeeping. 

It made me smile how you won't man up and take the challenge that Berry failed in as well. Even though he kept claiming he would...

And the sentence in red will tell leveryone exactly how good your knowledge of fish is. Maybe I'll keep an Arapaima in a 4' tank then seen as according to an expert like you, it will be OK..... :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:

Give my regards to Berry the next time you're down the Blue Oyster eh.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

clydethecorn said:


> pmsl, stop taking them manki, you are now set to ignore so whatever you do now i dont have to see.. bye bye stupid :no1:


Haha, they do say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. My sympathies to those kids.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

That tank is isnt meant for fish, you could parhaps keep some white clouds or micro-rasbora in there at a push, i would just go for some corals and shrimps thats it and whats with all the aggro berry?


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> That tank is isnt meant for fish, you could parhaps keep some white clouds or micro-rasbora in there at a push, i would just go for some corals and shrimps thats it and whats with all the aggro berry?



We all know you are very knowledgeable on fish-keeping as well as Ash, Mynki and a few others, but putting yourself in a position to argue w/ these TROLLs (^^^^see above posts) is no place for people of knowledge such as ourselves. I have already gotten frustrated w/ them to the point where I felt violent and once I achieved that level of anger, something in my head clicked and told me that is what trolls do and they enjoy it. They don't understand what they are saying. Look at this guy posting about my 15" Channel Catfish and never ONCE did i mention my tank size.

Gentlemen, Ladies...there is no getting through to these people....they are totally useless and so set in their ways that we couldn't tell them sh*t if they stepped in it. I encourage everyone at this time to avoid ALL THREADS made or responded to by berry1, clydethecancer, and any of their flunkies. 

If you really want to help the OP or someone in need of advice for animal husbandry, use the PM system to avoid further conflict w/ these pests until a Moderator can exterminate them.


----------



## clydethecorn (Feb 18, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> Look at this guy posting about my 15" Channel Catfish and never ONCE did i mention my tank size.
> 
> Gentlemen, Ladies...there is no getting through to these people....they are totally useless and so set in their ways that we couldn't tell them sh*t if they stepped in it. I encourage everyone at this time to avoid ALL THREADS made or responded to by berry1, clydethecancer, and any of their flunkies.


i only quoted what you'd said earlier vicky, you said you needed a bigger tank not me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
fool


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

clydethecorn said:


> i only quoted what you'd said earlier vicky, you said you needed a bigger tank not me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> fool




ok, so how do you know I don't have the catfish in a 200 gallon tank w/ a pair of Convicts?? Sounds pretty manageable, especially if I been planning to upgrade and am currently working out the details........

I wouldn't have a problem w/ you if you didn't assume so much and if you just listened once in awhile.


----------



## clydethecorn (Feb 18, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> ok, so how do you know I don't have the catfish in a 200 gallon tank w/ a pair of Convicts?? Sounds pretty manageable, especially if I been planning to upgrade and am currently working out the details........


i dont care what you have but you did say you had a fish that needed rehoming as it was growing too fast and i regularly see you having a dig a people for having the wrong fish in there tanks and it just annoys me at the way you and Manki go about being nasty to people instead of just giving them a bit of friendly advise.


----------



## clydethecorn (Feb 18, 2010)

education not condemnation : victory:


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

clydethecorn said:


> i dont care what you have but you did say you had a fish that needed rehoming as it was growing too fast and i regularly see you having a dig a people for having the wrong fish in there tanks and it just annoys me at the way you and Manki go about being nasty to people instead of just giving them a bit of friendly advise.



Well, there's obviously a Mexican Stand-off happening here, cuz I'm getting the same vibe from you. I admit I DO get a bit aggressive cuz I'm just totally amazed at some of the p*ss-poor decisions people make
and it is very frustrating to me, especially when live animals are involved. What reallly infuriates me is when people ask for advice then refuse to accpet it cuz it's not the answer they wanted or when they can not accept that there are better methods that would benefit the animals instead of the ones they practice. Alot of us seem to think opinions are valued, but they are really not. What is really valuable is the most useful, factual information that differentiates a happy, healthy animal from one who is just kind of "getting by".

In regards to my Channel Cat, it's only 6 (maybe a little older- 8-9 TOPS) months old and it's 15 inches already and it will be going in my friend's pond in the spring. No one really expects a Channel Cat to grow that fast, and the one I had before that was a YEAR old and still only 10 inches......so idk wth I did, but the growth-rate is absolutely phenomenal.....TWICE what I was expecting ... In all fairness. So either i'm doing something terribly RIGHT....or something TERRIBLY WRONG. (-_-)

We are all going to have our own opinions, that is Human-Nature, but what separates us is our ability to learn anew and attain higher levels of enlightenment through the knowledge obtained by the many people who have already experienced futile attempts w/ former methods that may be out-dated nowadays. For example: If someone says they are going to attempt to keep a Tiger Oscar in a 20 gallon tank w/ no plans to upgrade and I have already done it before and seen 1st-hand what the end results will be, yes, you' are damn right I am gonna get on that person and hound them until they change their mind. Animals should not have to suffer cuz of peoples' stubborness. Do you think it is ok for said person to keep an Oscar in a 20 gallon w/out people hounding him for it and questioning his better judgement?

All jokes and feelings aside, I'm just looking for a serious answer and this is a serious post. No disrespect to anyone, no flaming or flame-baiting. My main point is, that extra "hounding" is what finally gets people to make the changes necessary. You can be nice to people all day and tell them they are doing something wrong in the nicest way possible, but chances are they won't listen and change until you finally say "Ok, you're a d*ckh**d, I'm cutting you off from my circle of friends and I don't wish to speak to you anymore." 9 times out of 10, that person will call you back hours/days/months/years later and say "damn dude.....you know what man, I WAS being stubborn and obstinate...you WERE right and I should have listened"

Sad as it may be, it is very VERY common for this to happen and only under the finalized circumstances. I'm sure you have seen it before, yes?


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> We all know you are very knowledgeable on fish-keeping as well as Ash, Mynki and a few others, but putting yourself in a position to argue w/ these TROLLs (^^^^see above posts) is no place for people of knowledge such as ourselves. I have already gotten frustrated w/ them to the point where I felt violent and once I achieved that level of anger, something in my head clicked and told me that is what trolls do and they enjoy it. They don't understand what they are saying. Look at this guy posting about my 15" Channel Catfish and never ONCE did i mention my tank size.
> 
> Gentlemen, Ladies...there is no getting through to these people....they are totally useless and so set in their ways that we couldn't tell them sh*t if they stepped in it. I encourage everyone at this time to avoid ALL THREADS made or responded to by berry1, clydethecancer, and any of their flunkies.
> 
> If you really want to help the OP or someone in need of advice for animal husbandry, use the PM system to avoid further conflict w/ these pests until a Moderator can exterminate them.


 Am sorry mate, just get sick and tired of seeing his swearing and negative behaviour.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There seem to be quite a few disagreements often instigated by the same people in Fish Keeping right now. No matter if you agree with someone insults/abuse/disruption will not be tolerated - calling people names is not acceptable, swearing or bad language is not acceptable. If you feel someone is breaking the rules please report them, do not respond to their post.

If you think someone is trolling, add them to your ignore lists - without attention they starve 

Any further disruptions in this section will meet with infractions which lead to removal from the forums.


----------

